# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Fjalori i gjuhës shqipe për Ispell (410.000 trajta fjalësh)

## LJanina

Fjaloritn drejtshkrimor të gjuhës shqipe për  programin *Ispell* mund ta shkarkoni këtu: http://www.shkenca.org/shkarkime/ispell-sq-1.4.tgz . 

*Instalimi:*

   tar xvzf ispell-sq-1.4.tgz
   cd ispell-sq
   make all ; make install

*Përdorimi:*

 ispell -d albanian teksti_im.txt

----------


## altiX

> *Instalimi:*
> 
>    tar xvzf ispell-sq-1.4.tgz
>    cd ispell-sq
>    make all ; make install


Komanda e fundit duhet keshtu te jete, apo Jo!?


```
make all && make install
```

----------


## LJanina

Pikëpresja bën ndarjen e urdhrave. Forma:
*prog1 ; prog2 ; prog3* është e lejuar. Kryerja
e programeve këtu  behet  njeri pas tjetrit.

----------


## edspace

LJanina, 

Në mos gabohem, i njëjti skedar përdoret edhe për fjalorin drejtshkrimor të Firefox, por gjatë përdorimit kam vënë re se ka disa mangësi fjalësh. Në një rast, të cilin tani nuk e mbaj mend, një fjalë e shkruar gabim rezultonte si e drejtë. A ka ndonjë person apo grup njerëzish që e mirëmbajnë këtë fjalor? Ku mund të dërgohen gabimet e gjetura ose fjalë të reja për t'u shtuar në fjalor?

----------


## LJanina

edspace, 

Fjalori për Firefox  bazohet  me fjalorin drejtshkrimor për  MySpell, i cili bazohet në listën e fjalëve të fjalorin për programit Ispell. 

Lista e fjalëve për Firefox (MySpell) ështe e njëjtë me listën e fjalëve për Ispell , por mënyra e  ngjeshjes se këtyre fjalorëve ndryshon, edhe pse ngjeshja  e fjalorëve për këto programe (MySpel dhe Ispell)  bëhet duke u bazuar në afikse  (parashtesa dhe prapashtesa),  ka dallime parimore (parimi fonetik) dhe dallime alogiritmike (mënyra e kërkimit të gabimeve dhe propozimeve për korrigjim). 

*Propozimi i përmirësimeve për fjalorit e programit  Ispell:*

Shkruani një tekst si ky më poshtë:

# Korrigjim
#Autori: LJanina
#Data: 28.11.2009
fjala_e gabuar/fjala_sakët
kjo_fjalë_duhet_të_hiqet_/


Për shembull:

# Korrigjim
#Autori: LJanina
#Data: 28.11.2007

Tirona/Tirana
Shkoder/Shkodër
Prizeren/Prizren Prizreni Prizrenit 
Kuks/Kukës
Skenderbeu/Skënderbeu
Komunizem/Komunizëm

#Gabime trashanike apo rasti
TironaJone/
PrishtinaKos-/
Makedonia/


dhe dërgoheni të autori i fjalorit.

Kjo është e tëra. Pas pranimit të propozimeve ndryshimet bëhen në mënyrë automatike me anë të programit  *sed*.

----------


## LJanina

Pamje gjatë punës me Ispell:

----------


## azteca

qka do te thot fjala impenjim

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Do te thote Perkushtim;Angazhim...

----------

